# [installation] serveur complet de messagerie

## The NeurOne

Salut, encore moi.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/virt-mail-howto.xml#doc_chap4

je viens de suivre de tuto à la lettre jusqu'à l'étape 11.

et quand je vais sur 

http://mail.planet-neurone.net/src/login.php

il me jette ...

(essayer toto/toto) et vous aurez le message d'erreur)

alors j'me pose la question suivante

le couple log/pass du compte de messagerie que je viens de créer avec superaduser ?

sinon, j'ai rien compris.

----------

## Poussin

Moi je lis ça:

```
Error connecting to IMAP server: planet-neurone.net.

111 : Connection refused

```

Tu parviens à te connecter à l'IMAP avec ce login/pass? Par exemple avec telnet

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Comme dis Poussin vérifie d'abord avec telnet .

Si tu veux un bon webmail, utilise roundcube.

http://roundcube.net/

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Install_Roundcube

(je l'utilise depuis long time)

----------

## The NeurOne

non justement, 

en telnet, je me fait jeter aussi sur le port 111

par contre sur le 143 : 

```

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2008 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

?

NO Error in IMAP command received by server.

display

NO Error in IMAP command received by server.

```

je comprends pas tout, mais je suis à peu pres sur que j'ai un pb quelque part !

Et avec thunderbird, je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter.

le couple log/pass du compte de messagerie que je viens de créer avec superaduser ?  <-- vous n'avez pas répondu  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Poussin

1/ Que vient faire le port 111 ici? c'est le port 143 l'imap.

2/ Arrives-tu donc à t'identifier avec ce login/pass via telnet?

3/ Ta question est incompréhensible (merci d'utiliser un sujet, un verbe, un complément)

----------

## The NeurOne

salut, 

effectivement, apres 4 relecture, je comprend mieux que mon embryon de phrase est incompréhensible ..

je reformule en français : 

les identifiants du compte de messagerie, sont-ils les mêmes que les identifiants dont l'utilisateur se sert pour se loguer sur mon serveur (donc basiquement ceux crées avec superaduser) ?

1/ c'est squirrelmail qui me dit ça : 

```

ERREUR

Erreur lors de la connexion au serveur IMAP planet-neurone.net.

111 : Connexion refusée

```

2/ alors soit j'ai rien compris et il va faloir m'expliquer comment faire soit ça ne marche pas : 

je tente de me connecter au serveur avec puTTY (windows)

je choisi donc l'hote 10.0.0.1 ou planet-neurone.net

le port 143

je valide et j'obtiens ça

```

OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2008 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

```

sans saisir de login ni pass (précision au cas ou : mon user/pass windows est rigoureusement le même que le user sur le serveur)

a tout hazard, je vais revéfier ce soir que l'ouverture/redirection du port 143 est bien effective sur mon routeur ...

----------

## Poussin

 *The NeurOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> les identifiants du compte de messagerie, sont-ils les mêmes que les identifiants dont l'utilisateur se sert pour se loguer sur mon serveur (donc basiquement ceux crées avec superaduser) ?
> 
> 

 

Ca dépend de la config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1/ c'est squirrelmail qui me dit ça : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Moi ce que je lis, c'est un code d'erreur 111, aucun rapport avec le numero de port  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2/ alors soit j'ai rien compris et il va faloir m'expliquer comment faire soit ça ne marche pas : 
> 
> je tente de me connecter au serveur avec puTTY (windows)
> ...

 

C'est marqué dans ta signature   :Arrow:  R T F M :p

Sinon, tu peux regarder ici comment se connecter à un serveur IMAP (attention, pas de SSL pour ça, mais en local, c'est pas la mort).

----------

## The NeurOne

marche pas en telnet ...

----------

## Poussin

quel est le message d'erreur? (du coup possible problème de config de ton IMAP)

----------

## The NeurOne

c'est bien là que je suis ennuyé, 

il n'y a pas de message d'erreur, ça me coupe la connexion direct quand 

je tente de me loguer.

Je suis en train de reprendre complètement le tuto point par point pour bien vérifier que j'ai pas zapper d'étape, mais pour l'instant, j'ai bien fait tout comme il faut.

*

[Edit]

netstat -ntaup me rends ça : 

```

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:110             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      14502/couriertcpd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:143             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      14351/couriertcpd

```

entre autres

----------

## The NeurOne

Pour mon pb sur : http://mail.planet-neurone.net/

en fait en guise de login il faut plutôt mettre

user @ planet-neurone.net et la maintenant il ne me jette plus, il me dit juste que c'est mauvais user ou mauvais pass

J'en reviens donc à ta remarque Poussin : 

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *The NeurOne wrote:*   
> 
> les identifiants du compte de messagerie, sont-ils les mêmes que les identifiants dont l'utilisateur se sert pour se loguer sur mon serveur (donc basiquement ceux crées avec superaduser) ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

tu peux préciser un peux, j'ai beau relire le tuto 

ttp://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/virt-mail-howto.xml

et je ne trouve nul par d'explication sur comment créer/configurer un user.

----------

## The NeurOne

j'suis trop bête ... 

bon donc pour les users, ils sont gérés tout simplement dans la table éponyme de la base MySQL

Voila une question qui trouve sa réponse.

par contre, ça fonctionne pas mieux pour autant   :Confused: 

Je cherche, je cherche, je RTFM, mais rien pour l'instant.

----------

## The NeurOne

Bon,un petit résumé : 

je me connecte sans pb à roundcube

Roundcube est effectivement bien plus agréable que squirrelmail (avis perso)

j'arrive maintenant à envoyer des mails.

Mais je m'arrive pas à en recevoir   :Mad: 

En fait je vais retester demain après la mise à jour du Mx-record de chez mon registar   :Razz:   vi, si je lui dit pas que je gère moi même les mails, il peux pas l'inventer !

----------

